# Lightening



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

As many of times I have tried to capture lightening with my digital camera, I have finally done it. It's not the best but it was exciting to know I was as fast as lightening to catch it from my back yard.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

WTG, Bill ... did you use any special settings or just go auto?


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I was using auto with the flash.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

sweet pic. I sure wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that.

Lightening pics are still on my todo list. I'd love to get out in W.Texas and photograph one of those big electric storms. (where you can see REALLY far and get several simultaneous strikes..)


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*cold front*

This is a pic of a cold front blowing in Southwest of Austin. If you look close, you can see the stars above the clouds. This was about a 10 second exposure on a Nikon D100.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Cool ... I gotta get a tripod.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*Tripod*

Yeah, there is a lot you can do with long exposures but you have to have some legs for your camera. The pic I posted probably had three or four bursts of lightning over the course of the exposure.


----------

